# Alte Kamera - noch zu gebrauchen?



## Dario Linsky (9. August 2003)

Hiho liebes Fotoforum.

Ich hab hier eine alte Kamera von Agfa - Isolette V, wenn die Beschriftung vorne drauf richtig ist.
Kann man die heute noch gebrauchen oder gibt es keine Filme mehr dafür?

Soweit ich bisher rausbekommen konnte, wurde die zwischen 1950 und 1952 gebaut und funktioniert mit 120er Rollfilmen. (Sagt mir als Nicht-Fotograf nicht besonders viel...)

Falls die nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist, würde mich mal interessieren, was man dafür als Sammler bereit wäre zu zahlen. Soweit ich das sehe, ist die ziemlich gut erhalten. Ledertasche mit Tragegurt ist dabei, und noch ein kleines Gerät mit Zeiger (scheint zum Messen der Lichtstärke zu sein).

Danke für irgendwelche Hinweise. 

Gruss, Dario.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. August 2003)

Hi Lirion,

ich kann dir zwar nicht sagen, was ein Sammler dafür zahlen würde,
aber wenn da 120er Rollfilom reinpasst, dann musst du nur in einen
Fotoladen gehen und 120er Rollfilm kaufen 

Das ist nämlich ganz normaler Mittelformatfilm, den jeder mittlere
bis größere Fotoladen haben sollte. Die Auswahl verschiedener Filme
ist zwar nicht ganz so groß wie bei Kleinbild, aber man bekommt für
alle Anwendungen jede Menge sehr gute Filme. Kein Problem. 

Gruß
lightbox

PS: Glückwunsch zur 3.000


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. August 2003)

Hi Martin,

danke für die Antwort. Dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche nach entsprechendem Film machen. 
Ich hatte zwar schon in einem Fachgeschäft nachgefragt, aber die sagten mir nur, dass sie nicht wüssten, ob bzw. wo es noch Film für so alte Kameras gebe.

Nebenbei: Bei genauerer Betrachtung der Kamera (speziell das Innenleben) hab ich bemerkt, dass in der Balge ziemlich kleine  Löcher sind. Zwar kaum zu erkennen, aber trotzdem kommt Licht rein. 
Reicht das, wenn man die zuklebt (was schon zwei Mal gemacht wurde) oder müsste man die Balge ganz austauschen (lassen)?

PS: Danke. 

Gruss, Dario


----------



## Beppone (13. August 2003)

Hi Dario,

die Agfa Isolette war ihrerzeit eine bessere 6x6-Consumerkamera. Die Qualität der Aufnahmen war und ist brauchbar.
Nix billiges, für viel weniger Geld gab es die Agfa "Click" usw, aber auch kein Profigerät, das war die zweiäugige Rolleiflex, ohne die kein Reporter überlebensfähig war.
Das große, quadratische Filmformat von 56mm x 56mm auf Rollfilm 120 oder 220 liefert mehr Verglößerungsspielraum als ein Kleinbild-Negativ.

Filme gibts nach wie vor in großer Auswahl, allerdings nur im Profibereich.
(Die wenigen Profis, die für höchste Qualität noch nicht mit Digitaltechnik arbeiten, arbeiten im Mittel- oder Großformat)

Die Löcher im Balgen sind ein Problem, die Aufnahmen werden definitiv zerstört, wenn da Licht in die Kamera kommt.
Ein weiteres Problem kann der Zentralverschluß im Objektiv sein, lange nicht benutzte Verschlüsse können verharzen und so für falsch belichtete Aufnahmen sorgen.

Um einen Film in die Kamera zu fummeln, brauchst du auch immer eine LEERE Filmspule zusätzlich, weil auf diese beim Spannen der Kamera der belichtete Film aufgewickelt wird. Am Ende des Films ist ein lichtdichtes Papieranhängsel mit Gummierung (Prinzip Briefmarke), das wird durch weiterspulen um den Film gewickelt, dann Deckel öffnen, Endstück anfeuchten und festkleben. Geh' doch mal in ein Fachlabor (oder in ein wirklich großes Fotogeschäft), die zeigen Dir das (auch das mit dem Belichtungsmesser)

Gruß

Beppone

P.S. probier das Ding aus, es macht Spaß damit fast lautlos und völlig ohne Strom  Bilder zu schießen. Mein Daddy hatte auch so ein Teil


----------



## TheMike (19. August 2003)

hallo

Ja, mit den Löchern im Balg könntest du Probleme bekommen. Das ist allgemein eine schwachstelle von alten, lange nicht gebrauchten Kameras.

Aber wie oben schon erwähnt: probiers mal aus. Wenns net klappt, hast du nen Film versaut - das is ja noch zu verkraften.

Wegen den Preisen bei Sammlern kannst du dir wohl keine grossen Hoffnungen machen. Ich hab vor Jahren mal nen ganzen Koffer alter Kameras verkauft. Vermutlich wirst du für das Teil n paar Dutzend Euros bekommen, mehr nicht.
(Ich hab von damals immer noch ne alte Holzkiste mit nem antiken Stativ - das war früher mal ne "Reisekamera" - in meiner Wohnung stehen. Ist noch dekorativ   *gg*)

gruss


----------

